# Wht age did you start dating, if you have done so?



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello! I feel behind in the dating world, and I'm wondering what age you all started dating, or at least had a date. If you haven't yet, you can post your age if you want.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

I was 13.


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 21 and I am still looking for my first one.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

26. You have plenty of time.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 23 and haven't started yet.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

5 haha xD I didn't know what dating was at the time though. So really I was 16 when I got my first real bf


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

16


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Started when I was 15, went on my first date at 12 but I wont count that. I have not been on a date for 12 months.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

28 and still nothing.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

15


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I went on one date at 17.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Girls would every now and then try to date me when I was a teenager but I had ample amounts of anxiety at the time and would stray away from it, and every time I gave in the girl ended up dumping me anyway so it just made the feeling worse.

I didn't start having my own interest in dating till 18-19 but I was still confused about many things so it was not a healthy time for me nor was it productive. Finally, around 20 or 21 I began to respect women and I also started to realize the "good" qualities of relationships (i.e., trust, support, sharing, etc). Ever since then I've been on and off with dating and I'm still learning but most of my learning now is in the form of dealing with questions and rejections. As far as everything else, I feel pretty competent now about dating, but it still is a hurtful process for me, which is the one thing I really need to work on and mature from. Because I put so much focus on the subject I feel I know exactly what I need to work on to become a better me and to get the job done.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I just started dating now and have my first bf at 20!


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

25 and no dates yet.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was five, I think. We used to kiss at recess.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

21


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

18 and have never dated.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a mostly undesired relationship from age 16-22 and have otherwise never dated.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> I just started dating now and have my first bf at 20!


Congratulations! :clap:clap


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

16. Only went on a couple.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My attempted-relationship outings (tried not to consider them "dates" but I guess objectively they were) were at age 29 and 30. I don't think there's such a thing as being "behind" as every person you date will be different and you don't need a generic approach to it -- and it's not like there's a set number of dates before they're successful.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was 27, she was 23, and strangely, (eventhough I have SA) she was alot more nervous than I was.

I couldn't understand it at the time, but thinking back I guess my ultimate manliness was just too much for her *booming laughter* HA HA HA!

I really need to learn how to control that. 

I just hope none of you women out there swoon when you read this.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

20. I lost my virginity a couple months before turning 20 but I didn't start dating for 6 months. Proper dates I find kind of weird. You know, where you get to know each other little by little before doing anything sexual. I've always done it in the reverse.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

15. A girl thought I was cute and weird, so she decided to ask me out.

Haven't been on a date in recent years, though. But I'm not really proactive about finding a gf.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

VC132 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how folks with SA can date.


With great difficulty, I'm finding. I think I used to have better Man Skills. Hooray for social anxiety getting worse!


----------



## Intron09 (Jan 25, 2012)

VC132 said:


> *Sometimes I wonder how folks with SA can date. I guess if you're dating then the SA must be fairly mild*. I've been on half double dates, dates that I didn't show up to, but not a full relationship yet.


I've wondered too.

I think you'd have to find someone, who made you feel as comfortable as a best friend of the same sex (if your main problem is deal with the opposite sex)


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I had my first date at 19.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably around 16 or 17 but I dunno if I consider that dating so I will say 19.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Not sure what you would consider as dating... We don't really use that word here. 

Through ages about 8/9/10/11 I had a string of 'happenings' with other girls, it was often intense and obviously confusing. For a long while I thought I might be gay. 

Age 12/13. Had a thing with a guy who was 15/16 at the time. He was sweet, taught me to skateboard, told me I was beautiful. We're still friends and he's still a great guy 

^^^ These were the first, I would consider age 12/13 to be my first real boyfriend, although I never did anything without parents peering over my shoulder until I was 14 (they had given up at this point lol)


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not until I was 20.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Never have, never will.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

13 when I had my first 'boyfriend', but I don't really count it now :b. I was almost 16 when I started seeing my first proper boyfriend.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

14 and then couldn't get anybody for 4 years until I was 18 again.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

VC132 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how folks with SA can date. I guess if you're dating then the SA must be fairly mild. I've been on half double dates, dates that I didn't show up to, but not a full relationship yet.


A lot of determination and will power. I used to be really nervous, but I told myself if I'm too nervous to get anyone, I'll never have a boyfriend. I went out there despite my nervousness and got dates/a boyfriend.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

In all likelihood, there are kids in their early teens, hooking up in coatrooms and basements with more dating experience than me.. :sigh


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Never....


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

20


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Officially, I wasn't supposed to start dating until I was 15, but I started when I was 14. I'm still with that person to this day.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

23(.5) & still no mutual (aka, real) dates


----------



## Vintorez (Sep 29, 2011)

I had my first date this November at the age of 25. I went on four that month the next steadily getting worse than the one before. Never held her hand, kissed or anything. Her warning bells went off and things sizzled out from there.

Get some experience out of the way while you are young no matter how uncomfortable it may be. The lack of experience will be worse the older you get especially if you are a guy because you are typically expected to initiate everything. Just ask yourself if you really want to be tackling these normal life experiences as you exit your twenties. Hopefully that will motivate you to get some things in order and take some chances.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never been on a date.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Subwolf said:


> I have never been on a date.


:yes:


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sixteen.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

17


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never have & never will. I don't like going into a relationship w/the idea that you're gonna date them. You're just meeting them! I'm only ever going to try to make friends, and if that turns into something, then okay.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not yet, and not ever


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

18 for me ^^ still with the first boyfriend xD


----------



## JupiterStarr (Nov 4, 2010)

Most women are lucky and get the opportunity to date at a young age.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

If you can count online relationships as dating, then I was 16 years old, but didn't have a boyfriend IRL until I was 19, almost 20 and that was meeting someone in person who I met over the internet.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

21 yrs old and never been on a date. ops


----------



## acorns and insects (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm 20, and have still never been on a date.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm hoping to start sometime soon... XD


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Skylaishot said:


> I'm hoping to start sometime soon... XD


Me too.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

11...lol but it wasn't "real" dating, obviously. It was mostly just boys asking me out and me saying yes because I didn't want them to hate me. I was a little heartbreaker :b


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

VC132 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how folks with SA can date. I guess if you're dating then the SA must be fairly mild. I've been on half double dates, dates that I didn't show up to, but not a full relationship yet.


I would call my SA anything but mild. I had to stay at home for a year and a half in high school and can hardly go to the grocery store alone, but I have had relationships. I think a huge difference is that I tend to not open up or be very affectionate, and I never like them anyway because I kinda just settle for what I can get...I break up with them before things can get very serious


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

15, but honestly it's not really the same thing as dating once you're able to drive.



> Sometimes I wonder how folks with SA can date. I guess if you're dating then the SA must be fairly mild. I've been on half double dates, dates that I didn't show up to, but not a full relationship yet.


I wouldn't call my SA mild- I have panic attacks. It's just that situations fall into 3 categories:
terrifying
slightly tight-chested
relaxed

Generally when I date someone, it's only after I've been friends with the person for months/years. And even then only when they're exhibiting strong signs of being interested. By then I'm pretty completely relaxed around the person.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

15. Dating as a teenager is really not the same thing as dating as an adult, though. My best friend didn't date until she was 20 and I think her teenaged years went just fine for her.


----------



## 49 and all loan (Dec 28, 2011)

49 and never had a date.that makes me a real loser probaly


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

First at 16, second at 18 third at 20.....does that mean I'v to wait until I'm 22?


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

21 and still unable to date yet. SA is a lovely thing.


----------



## the dead poet (Feb 1, 2012)

I began at 13, and my girlfriend at the time was the first woman I ever had sex with. I was with her for almost 18months when she died suddenly of a heart attack and although I've had several relationships since then, I've never felt quite the same about a female since...


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I had my very first official date when I was 23.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

16, first kiss, first date, all that good stuff. Well, not _all_ the good stuff, lol.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I was 17 almost 18.


----------

